# components (στο καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ)



## azimuthios (Nov 13, 2009)

Καλησπέρα. Μεταφράζω μια ταινία με καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ και επειδή είναι αργά και τα βλέφαρα κλείνουν, αλλά συνεχίζω ο έρμος... έχω δυο ερωτήσεις να κάνω. 

Η μία είναι ότι αφότου η φτωχή κοπέλα από την Αϊόβα (σωστό είναι έτσι;) κέρδισε σε κάτι αγώνες της πήραν συνέντευξη για ένα περιοδικό και την έβαλαν και στο εξώφυλλο με τον εξής τίτλο: 

"Lexi Winston, from Iowa to I-oh-wow." Πώς το αποδίδω αυτό το λογοπαίγνιο; Καμιά ιδέα; 

Η δεύτερη ερώτηση είναι: Πώς λέγονται τα 'components' στο πατινάζ; Και εξηγούμαι: Στη βαθμολογία λέει Technique 10,68 Components 15,32. 
Στην αρχή το έβαλα φιγούρες... Καλά έκανα; Μάλλον όχι νομίζω.

Ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## stathis (Nov 13, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> "Lexi Winston, from Iowa to I-oh-wow." Πώς το αποδίδω αυτό το λογοπαίγνιο; Καμιά ιδέα;


Το σουπερνόβα από την Αϊόβα;
:)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Κρίμα που δεν είναι Νορβηγίδα από την Uppsala ή Καναδέζα από την Upsala :
"Λέξι Γουίνστον, από την Ουψάλα στον Κωστάλα!" 
Για το δεύτερο, θυμάμαι αμυδρά τον Κωστάλα να λέει: 
"Ας δούμε τώρα τη βαθμολογία. Για το τεχνικό μέρος: 10,68. (Εκείνο το τριπλό άξελ τής στέρησε βαθμούς! Τι το ήθελε; ) Για το καλλιτεχνικό: 15,32."
Αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος, τέτοια ώρα...


----------



## stathis (Nov 13, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κρίμα που δεν είναι Νορβηγίδα από την Uppsala


Σουηδέζα θες να πεις. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

stathis said:


> Σουηδέζα θες να πεις. :)


 
Upsss! Ναι, βέβαια, έχεις δίκιο. Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, λοιπόν, με το _τέτοια ώρα_...
Μοναδική κι εντελώς σαθρή δικαιολογία, αυτό εδώ, (μπέρδεψα τη σεισμολογία με τη μυθολογία και το Norse με το Norway):
This article is about the city in Sweden. For the university, see Uppsala University. For the Uppsala important in *Norse* paganism, see Gamla Uppsala. For the Canadian township, see Upsala, Ontario.
Στο καβούκι μου, και γρήγορα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Ήταν κάποτε μια πατινέζ απ’ την Ουψάλα
που, όλοι το ’λεγαν, ήταν πολύ κουφάλα.
Στο τεχνικό έπιανε μόλις δέκα εξήντα οχτώ
αλλά κάτι έκανε μετά στο μουλωχτό
και το καλλιτεχνικό της συγκινούσε και Κωστάλα.


(Λίμερικ, προκριματικό για εδώ.)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Rapping away, on the thin ice of the new day:
Δεν παίζεις μπάλα, κιαλάρεις τον Κωστάλα, σαβούρα απ' την Ουψάλα, 
μα σ' αγαπώ τα μάλα, κι ας μοιάζεις με δαμάλα που έπεσ' απ' τη σκάλα...
Άλα της!


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Να μελετηθεί πάντως αυτό, γιατί είναι πρόσφατη αλλαγή στον τρόπο βαθμολόγησης:

The ISU Judging System

In 2004, in response to the judging controversy during the 2002 Winter Olympics, the ISU adopted the International Judging System (IJS) which became mandatory at all international competitions in 2006, including the 2006 Winter Olympics. The new system is often informally referred to as the Code of Points, however, the ISU has never used the term to describe their system in any of their official communications.

Under the new system, points are awarded individually for each skating element, and the sum of these points is the *total element score* (TES). Competitive programs are constrained to have a set number of elements. Each element is judged first by a technical specialist who identifies the specific element and determines its base value. The technical specialist uses instant replay video to verify things that distinguish different elements; e.g., the exact foot position at take-off and landing of a jump. The decision of the technical specialist determines the base value of the element. A panel of twelve judges then each award a mark for the quality and execution of the element. This mark is called *the grade of execution* (GOE) that is an integer from -3 to +3. The GOE mark is then translated into another value by using the table of values in ISU rule 322. The GOE value from the twelve judges is then processed with a computerized random selection of nine judges, then discarding the high and low value, and finally averaging the remaining seven. This average value is then added (or subtracted) from the base value to get the total value for the element.[3]

The *program components score* (PCS) awards points to holistic aspects of a program or other nuances that are not rewarded in the total element score. The components are:

1. skating skills (SS),
2. transitions (TR),
3. performance/execution (PE),
4. choreography (CH),
5. interpretation (IN).

The only exception is the compulsory dance, which has no choreography or transition marks because the steps are preset. A detailed description of each component is given in ISU rule 322.2. Judges award each component a raw mark from 0 to 10 in increments of 0.25, with a mark of 5 being defined as "average". For each separate component, the raw marks are then selected, trimmed, and averaged in a manner akin to determining a grade of execution. The trimmed mean scores are then translated into a factored mark by multiplying by a factor that depends on the discipline, competition segment, and level. Then the five (or four) factored marks are added to give the final PCS score.

The total element score and the program components score are added to give the total score for a competition segment (TSS). A skater's final placement is determined by the total of their scores in all segments of a competition. No ordinal rankings are used to determine the final results.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Σε πάγο πλαστό
η Αγιόβανη Λέξι
κάνει φιγούρες

(κι ένα χα(λ)ι-κού για τη Λέξι, χαλάλι της με τ' όνομά της...)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 13, 2009)

Μήπως τότε βάσει του ποστ του Νίκελ πρέπει αντί για καλλιτεχνικό που κι εμένα μου θυμίζει αμυδρά Κωστάλα να βάλω Technique: Τεχνική ή Καλλιτεχνικό και Components: Εκτέλεση; 

Κάπως έτσι νομίζω πρέπει να είναι. Τι λέτε;

Α, και ευχαριστώ όλους και για τις απαντήσεις και για τα ευχάριστα μουσικοποιητικά διαλείμματα. Χαίρομαι που σας ενέπνευσε η (σέξι) Λέξι!

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση που προέκυψε στην πορεία. Μιλάει για τα είδη αγώνων που θα συμμετάσχει η Αγιοβίτισσα και αναφέρει *Sectionals Regionals και Nationals.* Μέχρι στιγμής τα έχω μεταφράσει: *Προκριματικοί, Περιφερειακοί, Πανεθνικοί (ή μήπως Παναμερικανικοί;)*. 
Σύμφωνα με αυτό http://figureskating.about.com/od/competitionsandtests/f/season.htm για το sectionals έχω δίκιο. Θα ήθελα όμως τη γνώμη σας, αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2009)

To "Παναμερικανικοί" θα το απέφευγα, γιατί παραπέμπει σε όλη την αμερικανική ήπειρο. Πανεθνικοί ή Εθνικοί Αγώνες, μια χαρά μού φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Sectionals = Προκριματικοί οκ
Regionals = Περιφερειακοί οκ
Nationals = Εθνικοί
(Εθνικό πρωτάθλημα, λέμε. Το Παν- μου φαίνεται εδώ πλεονασμός). Μπορεί επίσης να δεις Locals = Τοπικοί αγώνες.

Όχι Παναμερικανικό, είναι για εκδηλώσεις ηπειρωτικού βεληνεκούς. Επίσης στα υπόψη ότι σε πολλά αθλήματα (μπέιζμπολ, μπάσκετ) οι Αμερικάνοι μιλάνε για World Championship και ενοούν το δικο τους (με το μπάσκετ έχουν μαζευτεί λίγο τα τελευταία χρόνια :)).

Κι εδώ υπάρχει πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό για να συγκεντρώσουμε αντιστοιχίες...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2009)

Πάντως και οι Sectionals και οι Regionals λειτουργούν ως προκριματικοί για τους Εθνικούς Αγώνες (που και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους έχουν ρόλο προκριματικών για τις διεθνείς διοργανώσεις). Το τρίπτυχο θα μπορούσε να ήταν π.χ. και Τοπικοί, Περιφερειακοί και Εθνικοί.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 13, 2009)

Όλο ερωτήσεις είμαι σήμερα... 

I know nothing! που έλεγε και ο Μανουέλ, ο Ισπανός υπάλληλος στο Φόλτι Τάουερς... 

Προέκυψε άλλη μία από την ίδια ταινία:

Το κορίτσι μας τυφλώθηκε και αρχίζει τώρα να ξανακάνει πατινάζ με τη βοήθεια του φίλου της, που παίζει χόκεϊ... Μιλάμε για πολύ δράμα! 

Εκεί που είναι στον πάγο και δεν βλέπει την τύφλα της... της λέει: 'Έλα προς το μέρος μου και μέτρα δυνατά.' Και αρχίζει η Αγιοβίτισσα Λέξι να λέει "One one thousand, two one thousand, three one thousand, four one thousand..." 

Είναι ένας τρόπος να μετράει τα δευτερόλεπτα, όπως και το "One Mississippi, two Mississippi etc." 

Εμείς έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο ή μήπως μπορούμε να εφεύρουμε τώρα για να το χρησιμοποιήσω και να βοηθήσω τη Λέξι να μην πέφτει στους τοίχους; Σκεφτείτε το, για φιλανθρωπικό σκοπό είναι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το «μια του κλέφτη, δυο του κλέφτη, τρεις του κλέφτη, τέσσερις του κλέφτη» δεν μας κάνει εδώ, έτσι; Ίσως ταιριάζει καλύτερα στα ελληνικά δεδομένα (όπου ποτέ δεν έρχεται του κλέφτη η κακή του μέρα...). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Στα μικιμάου(!) της εποχής μου (πριν από πολλά-πολλά κιλά) ο Μίκυ μέτραγε «ένας ελέφαντας», «δύο ελέφαντες» κ.λπ. ΟΚ, κι αυτό μεταφρασμένο είναι, αλλά ίσως είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό.;)

*Edit: *Α, και με τους τέσσερις ελέφαντες έχουμε μικρό πρόβλημα αριθμού συλλαβών, βέβαια (ο Μίκυ μέτραγε μέχρι το τρία...).


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 13, 2009)

Η Λέξι μετράει παραπάνω από τρία (και τέσσερα και πέντε και έξι... ) 

Ίσως μια και τη λένε Λέξι μπορούμε να βάλουμε 'Ένας Λεξιλόγος, δύο Λεξιλόγοι, τρεις Λεξιλόγοι...'


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Και αρχίζει η Αγιοβίτισσα Λέξι να λέει "One one thousand, two one thousand, three one thousand, four one thousand..."
> 
> Είναι ένας τρόπος να μετράει τα δευτερόλεπτα, όπως και το "One Mississippi, two Mississippi etc."
> 
> Εμείς έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο ή μήπως μπορούμε να εφεύρουμε τώρα για να το χρησιμοποιήσω και να βοηθήσω τη Λέξι να μην πέφτει στους τοίχους; Σκεφτείτε το, για φιλανθρωπικό σκοπό είναι.


Στο αεροπλάνο τα δευτερόλεπτα τα μετράμε: «χίλια ένα, χίλια δύο, χίλια τρία κ.ο.κ.».


----------



## stathis (Nov 13, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Το κορίτσι μας τυφλώθηκε και αρχίζει τώρα να ξανακάνει πατινάζ με τη βοήθεια του φίλου της, που παίζει χόκεϊ... Μιλάμε για πολύ δράμα!


Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι είναι από ταινία. Η πλάκα είναι πως την έχω δει προ αμνημονεύτων ετών (και βάλε), αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού, πότε και γιατί...
Εντάξει, μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε τώρα.
Α ναι, ψηφίζω την πρόταση Ζάζουλα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 13, 2009)

Είναι ριμέικ αυτό που κάνω, οπότε σίγουρα την εποχή των παγετώνων την έχεις δει :)

Μέχρι στιγμής, ο Ζάζουλας έχει το πιο ταιριαστό. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μετάφραση - κατά πάσα πιθανότητα προέρχεται από τα μικυμάους που λέει ο Δρ7χ - αλλά το έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές: 
_ένα ελεφαντάκι, δυο ελεφαντάκια, τρία ελεφαντάκια, τέσσερα ελεφαντάκια..._
Η ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση στο τέσσερα δεν επηρεάζει αισθητά αυτή την ακριβέστατη κατά τα άλλα μέθοδο μέτρησης χρόνου . Από το έντεκα και πάνω υπάρχει σημαντική απόκλιση, αλλά ποιος θα κάτσει να μετρήσει τόσα _ελεχαντάκια_;

Το _χίλια ένα, χίλια δύο_ που λέει ο Ζάζουλας είναι μετάφραση του αγγλικού, φαντάζομαι, σαν τα πολλά καθημερινά της αεροπορικής τζάργκον, όπως θα επιβεβαιώσει μάλλον και ο ίδιος. Εξάλλου, ιπτάμενο ελέφαντα θυμάμαι μόνο έναν - άλλος ντισνεϊκός ήρωας αυτός - τον Ντάμπο. Αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο η φιλαργυρία των χολιγουντιανών παραγωγών να μας χαρίσει (που λέει ο λόγος· τίποτε δεν χαρίζει το Χόλιγουντ) και άλλους ιπτάμενους ελέφαντες, αν δεν το έχει κάνει ήδη. Από την άλλη, μου αρέσει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι πιο πιστό και δεν νομίζω να δυσκολευτεί ο θεατής να το καταλάβει. 
Η απορία μου, όμως, παραμένει: εμείς δεν έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο; 
Αν τελικά δεν έχουμε, μπορεί να αποδοθεί αυτή η έλλειψη στο κλισέ της ελληνικής ραθυμίας;

Και τι μαθαίνει κανείς σκαλίζοντας με αφορμή τα ερωτήματα εδώ! Έχουν βρει, λέει, στα βάθη των ωκεανών ολόκληρο γένος πλασμάτων, που ονομάστηκαν Grimpoteuthis (το _τεύθις_ από την ομώνυμη αρχαία πόλη στην τοποθεσία της σημερινής Δημητσάνας) ή χταπόδια Ντάμπο:






Αν το έχει ανακαλύψει η ελίτ της γαστριμαργικής εκζήτησης, τους έχω ικανούς να σερβίρουν σε μυστικόδειπνα αμύθητης αξίας, με αυστηρά περιορισμένο αριθμό συνδαιτυμόνων, αυτάκια θυληκού νταμποχταποδιού γλασέ, μαριναρισμένα σε εκχύλισμα τριχιδίων από φρεσκοκομμένα, πρώιμα μαγιάτικα λεοντοπόδια από το Μάτερχορν, με σως από κρέμα γάλακτος του γιέτι και... (συμπληρώστε εδώ άλλες ευφάνταστες παραλλαγές τροφών από σπανιότατα έως ανύπαρκτα είδη φυτών και ζώων, στα πρότυπα του Αρχάριου).


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και τι μαθαίνει κανείς σκαλίζοντας με αφορμή τα ερωτήματα εδώ! Έχουν βρει, λέει, στα βάθη των ωκεανών ολόκληρο γένος πλασμάτων, που ονομάστηκαν Grimpoteuthis (το _τεύθις_ από την ομώνυμη αρχαία πόλη στην τοποθεσία της σημερινής Δημητσάνας) ή χταπόδια Ντάμπο:



Δεν θέλω μεν να χαλάσω μια ωραία ιστορία, από την άλλη δε το διαόλι με τρώει.
Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι υπάρχει σύνδεση μεταξύ του πλάσματος και της συμπαθούς αρχαίας αρκαδικής κώμης; Γιατί βλέπω λ.χ. "τευθίς (τευθίδος) = είδος μαλακίου, σηπία, καλαμάρι". Απαντούν ακόμη και ο "τεύθος" και το "τευθίδιον". Πιο λογικό μου φαίνεται να προέρχεται από αυτά η ταξινομική ονομασία του χταποδιού ντάμπο.

:)Συμπάθα με, σύντεκνε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

μικρή τευθίδα,
βενθικό μαλάκιο,
τρώει γαρίδες

Σιγά-σιγά θα το πάρω το κολάι με τα χαϊκού 5-7-5, να μη θυμίζουν λεζάντες σε φωτογραφίες... :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Δεν θέλω μεν να χαλάσω μια ωραία ιστορία, από την άλλη δε το διαόλι με τρώει.
> Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι υπάρχει σύνδεση μεταξύ του πλάσματος και της συμπαθούς αρχαίας αρκαδικής κώμης; Γιατί βλέπω λ.χ. "τευθίς (τευθίδος) = είδος μαλακίου, σηπία, καλαμάρι". Απαντούν ακόμη και ο "τεύθος" και το "τευθίδιον". Πιο λογικό μου φαίνεται να προέρχεται από αυτά η ταξινομική ονομασία του χταποδιού ντάμπο.
> 
> :)Συμπάθα με, σύντεκνε...


 
Μα εννοείται, σύντεκνε Ρογήρε! 
Άλλωστε, όταν συμπαθώ έναν άνθρωπο γενικά, τον συμπαθώ και με τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία. :) Αυτό το διαόλι το θεωρώ ένα από τα πολυτιμότερα προσόντα των ανθρώπων (στα soft skills ανήκει, μάλλον) και είναι ίσως ο πιο σημαντικός λόγος που ξημεροβραδιάζομαι (κυριολεκτικά, σήμερα) εδώ, με την εκλεκτή σας συντροφιά. 
Κι αν χαλάσουμε μια ιστορία, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα προκύψει στην πορεία άλλη, τις περισσότερες φορές ακόμη καλύτερη. 
Βέβαιος δεν είμαι καθόλου, απλώς αντέγραψα κάτι που βρήκα στη Wikipedia, χωρίς να το ψάξω περισσότερο και να το διασταυρώσω (λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου και γνώσεων πάνω στο θέμα, μα και κούρασης), ίσως με την υποσυνείδητη βεβαιότητα ότι όλο και κάποιος πιο καταρτισμένος από μένα θα το σκαλίσει περισσότερο και θα βρεθεί η άκρη του νήματος. (Μια που είπα νήμα, υποψιάζομαι ότι ο Νίκελ ίσως έχει αρχίσει ήδη να το γνέθει). 
Με τα όσα αναφέρεις, μου φαίνεται κι εμένα πιο λογικό αυτό που λες. Και για να μάθω και κάτι παραπάνω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδέεται και με την Τηθύ ή να βάλω υποψηφιότητα για τα βραβεία Γκας Πορτοκάλος;

@Δρ7χ: Καλά το πας, κττμγ. Εύχομαι να 'ρθει η στιγμή που το χ του Δρ7χ θα παραπέμπει αυτόματα στη χαϊκουπλαστική σου μαεστρία. Παρεμπ, το χαϊκού μού το περιέγραψαν κάποτε ως γιαπωνέζικη μαντινάδα.  Το πορτοκαλί, για να τιμήσω την Οράγγη, τους Οράνιε και τις Κάτω Χώρες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Πώς φτάσαμε από το πατινάζ στα καλαμάρια;

Σε παρασύρει καμιά φορά η Wikipedia σε λάθος δρόμους, γιατί σε πάει στην πόλη αν ζητήσεις Teuthis, επειδή το καλαμάρι ανήκει στις Τευθίδες ή Τευθοειδή (τάξη ολόκληρη), Teuthida. Αλλά η τευθίδα δεν έχει κανένα γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον για μένα ή, πάντως, δεν συγκρίνεται με τα τηγανητά καλαμαράκια. Από την άλλη, εκείνο το Grimpo...


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Αυτά



πώς σας φαίνονται;
http://thanasis.com/kalamariT.jpg


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 14, 2009)

Εγώ για πατινάζ ξεκίνησα
μα στο δρόμο είχα λιγούρα
πού να πάω ρώτησα 
γιατί 'θελα
καλαμάρι όχι σαβούρα.

Στο ΝΟΚ στην Καλαμάτα
μου 'πε μια γρα 
θα φας από την τράτα
θα γλείφεις τα δαχτύλια σου
δεν θα ξαναβγείς στη στράτα. 

Μια και δυο πήγα κι εγώ
να τα δοκιμάσω 
το πατινάζ εξέχασα 
στο νήμα αυτό να πιάσω! 

Παρεμπιμπτόντως, ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια. Παραδίδω την ταινία αύριο. 

Όσο για τα χαϊκού λέω να γράψω μερικά λόγια στο νήμα για την ποίηση.


----------

